# Bedding snubbing rat!



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I have this bedding stuff called 'Big Bag O' Bedding'. It's cottony stuff. I bought it the day I bought Betty and she never really liked it much then, she just kind of shoved it out of her nest. But now she's taken it a step further, she puts it in her litter box! I've tried other beddings too (like cloth) and she always puts it in her litter box. She only likes toilet paper. I've never had a rat this neat and particular about things! It's kind of unnerving that my rat is cleaner than I am. :roll: So I don't really have a question, I just found that amusing and thought I'd share.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: I've found if I put the bedding in the house they want it out, if I leave it out they want it in. :lol:


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

my babies love to shove toilet paper and clothign products in their food bow, don't know why, but i ask no questions, if they're happy, i am as well l


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm don't mean to rain on your parade but I think that cottony bedding stuff is actually not good for rats. I was told they can catch their feet in it and get hurt.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Hmmm don't mean to rain on your parade but I think that cottony bedding stuff is actually not good for rats. I was told they can catch their feet in it and get hurt.


Well obviously Betty knows more than I do and was trying to tell me something.  I gave the rest of the bag to my sister for her hammy. It's really soft and tears apart as easily as the tp so I'm not too worried. But I'll tell her and let her make up her own mind.

Also, I do leave all of Betty's bedding out to put in herself! I actually put the cotton stuff at the top of the cage and she still felt the need to 'discard of it'.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i thought i'd see what my rats do with tissue paper from a gift bag. i gave them a whole sheet of it (it's like the size of arkansas, it's huge) and they pulled the whole sheet bit by bit into their nestball, it was hilarious. it's all packed into the bottom now, but they love it and it's still there.  they also like shredded fleece.

fyi - scrapbooking is not a good hobby for someone with rats roaming in the room, lol. all my pretty paper scraps were stolen by picasso and dragged into my dresser drawers. the jerk tried to run off with an 8"x12" piece of construction paper but it was too heavy and she couldn't do it. XD


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Cotton bedding isn't much good for any rodent. Many hamsters have lost limbs and died from ingesting cotton bedding (stomach blockage). I'm not sure how many rats have, but I can't imagine they'd have less limb damage.

The test is if it dissolves in water. If it does, then it shouldn't do much harm, either in ingested or caught around a limb. However, most commercial cotton bedding does not.


----------

